# Huge Reason to Prepare; The Constitution is DEAD and VOID



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

There are a number of threads on this forum that focus on what motivates people to Prepare. 

I believe that (in the US) a HUGE reason to be prepared is that the 3 Branches of The Federal Government have overlooked, usurped, ignored and overruled The US Constitution. 

It has been rendered useless and relegated to a Minor Hassle, a speed-bump in the road to Power and Wealth that the members of the 3 Branches and their elitist cronies have been extremely successful in navigating over and around...all for a piece of this $4+ TRILLION dollar pie... that We The People work for yet willingly hand over to them...

Is The Constitution dead? If so, can it be revived and allowed to once again become the Supreme Law of the land?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

All it takes is 3% of the people, as proven before.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

It's going to take a civil war to change this country back where it needs to be .


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Heck yeah. Promote the Constitution Party! Get a bumper sticker , buy some brochures and pass them out at church, get the message out to your family and friends.

Don't get me wrong, I'm voting for Trump, but that's only a quick fix not a solution. Republicans are almost as corrupt as the socialist Dems.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I am not afraid of some jackoffs in DC and some other of the chosen people - more and more Americans are becoming aware (finally, better late than never, eh?) to what is happening.

It is not just the Constitution that is being ignored
Morality is being eroded
Families are being torn apart
Agendas are being pushed down our kids' throats

It will take more than a few Supreme Court Justices or Donald Trump or whatever to turn this around, it starts with the lowest common denominator, too much in this country I see people just say "Eff it, man" because it doesn't concern them.

I do not think it will come to a civil war - and if it did it won't be a hard fought one, 97% of gun owners I am willing to bet are at least like minded if not true believers - not sure some latte wielding freelance journalists and elitist sycophants are going to stop discriminatory lethality in the form of pissed off law-abiding citizens

It definitely is a good reason to prepare, but if we take the psychological stance that all is lost there is not a point. 

As Americans we have so much power as the little people and take so many things fore granted, we complain when our favorite shows get cancelled or the price of .22 rose a couple cents yet there are people in South America and the Middle East who have to worry if they get to eat today, or if they're going to get killed by some douchebags dropping bombs, step on a landmine or get gang raped.

God blessed our country because we are prosperous and have so much freedom, and if we let the idea of some fat cat bankers and lawyers in their Persian rug bedecked abodes in DC shake us to the core, we have failed ourselves and fail the world.

The Drive-By Media's propaganda is trying to kill our identity - citing Eurotrash statistics and saying how bad we are. Let Them! Screw it, the 1st amendment lets any transgender dragonkin sexually amorphous freelancer from the HuffPost or Vox or any other liberal rag get red in the face talking about how much they hate Christians.

Talk is cheap, action speaks. Call your damn elected officials, show up to vote, go to town halls, join advocacy groups...but most of all keep your powder dry and your eyes on the nearest 25m target because if it gets ugly we need each other.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Slippy, that's a good question.

I don't think it's dead for all time, in that it enumerates basic human rights that all people everywhere desire, and attempts to limit the potentially destructive power of government.

It sure doesn't look too healthy at this point in history, in this country, though, does it. Didn't B. Franklin answer the question of what government had been agreed upon, "A republic...if you can keep it." He knew freedom wasn't guaranteed by a piece of paper. It can only survive if people desire it, protect it, and fight for it. We the people have lost those desires, and have turned over our independence to unscrupulous people who have promised to protect it for us. They lied. 

Jackson had it right when he fought against the establishment of a central bank in the US. He, and the founders, saw what they had done in Europe. Our situation now is the result of allowing a central bank to be established here 100 years ago. The constitution set the penalty for counterfeiting at death. Our money has been counterfeit since Nixon closed the gold window, under pressure from the Fed, and we're really accelerating downhill now.

Can our constitutional freedoms be regained? Only if the power of a bribed centralized government and central banking is reigned in. It will be a hard thing to do.

I'm no constitutional scholar, I'm sure there are other problems, but I see this one as a big one.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Slippy, that's a good question.
> 
> I don't think it's dead for all time, in that it enumerates basic human rights that all people everywhere desire, and attempts to limit the potentially destructive power of government.
> 
> ...


No doubt the ship is taking on water but it hasn't sunk yet and we can still salvage it. First step is voter turnout is going to have to be higher than just over 50%. Second step is getting more people involved in the process including running for office and working in campaigns.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> All it takes is 3% of the people, as proven before.


I agree, people will eventually get sick of the growing tyranny and get a pair and act. I pray that the Donald gets elected because if Hildabeast gets elected I think that a second revolution will not be to far off. We will see UN troops on our land enforcing unjust laws and rounding up the trouble makers.

If you have the time to browse the internet and listen to this Lisa Haven video






I highly recommend that you do so.

They talk about Gurkhas training out west (I forgot what military base), Apparently there were polish, Canadian and Latvia troops training here in Michigan this summer.

UN Troops Training at Known FEMA Camp-Martial Law Readiness Drills | Conspiracy Theories

Back in the day when I was in the Michigan Army National Guard, I was in a armor unit. During annual training one year (mid 1990's) we had German soldiers (2) that attended that year under a soldier exchange program. This exchange program never seemed out of the norm. It was actually thought of being kind of neat.

I have never seen that an operation as large as 5,000 troops that involved soldiers from foreign countries that took place this summer. Especially training that involved life fire exercises.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I am in full agreement that it's morality of the people that's lacking. Yeas are leaders are evil or at best soulless. People tend to vote for people like themselves and are getting the government they deserve when that is a majority. Change needs to occur at the grass roots, a spiritual revival. Stop putting Jesus in a closet and promoting everything else. Now there is a chance if that occurs. The left knows it too that is why they attack and undermine traditional morality constantly.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Once again the United States of America will have to go through many growing pains to once again be a Republic, it's been done before, it can be done again...it doesn't take a majority. Sometimes history repeating itself can be a good thing.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Slippy said:


> There are a number of threads on this forum that focus on what motivates people to Prepare.
> 
> I believe that (in the US) a HUGE reason to be prepared is that the 3 Branches of The Federal Government have overlooked, usurped, ignored and overruled The US Constitution.
> 
> ...


As anyone that has read my serious posts here (ie: non-smart-assed) can tell you, I'm naturally a bit of a pessimist. Life has taught me that, IMO, expecting anything but the worst from the majority of people is setting yourself up for a lifetime of disappointment. However, I have gone out of my way to *NOT* declare the Constitution "dead".

Sadly, I no longer think I can do that. Our system that should be "Is the proposed law Constitutional? Then knock it the hell off!" has become "Is the proposed law Constitutional? How can we use 100+ years of piss-poor court rulings to override the Constitution (despite their lack of authority to do so)?" It truly disgusts me.

The Constitution is supposed to be an *IRON* document, solid and unchanging. The very basis of, and the total constraint on, our legal system. However, when a massive amount of people, including most lawmakers and appointed Federal judges, believe it to be a "living document that changes and evolves over time", we're screwed. That's just an excuse to make "hot" mean "cold", "shall not" mean "well, if we really think we need to", and so many others.

Honestly, I think the Constitution is no longer anything (in the minds of our current ruling class) but a historical anachronism that is to be ignored at all costs. I see no way to restore that document to its proper place, and restore the power is has, other than a complete reboot of our entire system. Such a reboot I do not believe can happen, until there is a major SHTF event, especially one that involves a massive "die-off".

Let's face it, a huge portion of this nation is beholden to the Feds and state governments in one form or another. Welfare, Medicare, Medicaid, healthcare subsidies, etc. It was all designed to get the public dependent on "Big Daddy Fed", so that he would surrender id sovereignty, and dignity, to the federal government. I have spoken to make people, including some of my friends, who will complain about the system all day long, but refuse to vote for people that want to reduce government benefits. The excuse is always the same. "It's hard enough to make ends meet, I wouldn't be able to feed my kids with this. I can't vote to get rid of it."

Until this mindset and cycle of dependency magically changes (which we all know will not, and can not), the current system will continue to reward the politician that promises to give more and more of the public gifts from the ever-shrinking public largess. For goodness sake, there are families that are on the 3rd generation of 10% welfare dependency. They simply cannot perceive of any lifestyle other than this, because it's all they have ever known. It's all they have been taught by family, friends, and "educators" in the public school system. Here in my town in the Democratic People's Republik of Hellinois, they actually devote time in the public school system, which is 100% controlled by one of the most powerful Teachers Unions in the nation, to teaching people that there is nothing wrong with, and no stigma to, being on welfare. I don't mean as a "crutch" to get through a hard time in life, I mean _*as a lifestyle*_.

Since these people will not change their minds and vote for candidates that think constitutionally, our system will only continue to get worse. There's simply no other way it CAN go. So until there is some massive event that leads to a serious die-off of those dependent on the Feds & State governments for their very survival, I just don't see us having any kind of hope of restoring our government, and our country, to what it should be.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

It's not dead. It can't be killed. It is laying dormant and waiting for the 4th branch of government, we the people, to revive it.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> It's not dead. It can't be killed. It is laying dormant and waiting for the 4th branch of government, we the people, to revive it.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


I like this way of thinking!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Slip is right, it is done! We'll find out soon just how quick we're going to get the finish line or we're finished line.

We have gone from circling the wagons 160 years ago to circling the drain now! 

I try to ne optimistic but damn I see nothing anymore to be the least bit optimistic about!

Be alert to what is going on and prepare/prep!

Help us Obiwan Kenobi you're our only hope!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

View attachment 25938

The Constitution is not dead, not yet, if it was there would be a door to door search for guns. The Constitution has been badly maimed though, and it is hated by One World types and Communists. 
The main problem is that America is becoming Pagan, it is taught in schools and the government wants it. If Christians do not fast and pray, then all efforts at making thing right, will only make things worse. The infusion of Muslims into America, is a good example of government trying to undermine Christianity. They are irreconcilable faiths. 
So before it is a political battle, it is a religious one, and a spiritual one. Keep in mind there is a Devil, just look around, you can see his handiwork everywhere.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Read about the Frankfurt school and their Critical Theory. Their institution started in Germany, then to Columbia Universty USA during WW2, and they are the founders of PC, Which a function of Marxism. Most of their steps within critical theiry has happened here in usa
https://redgreenalliance.com/2016/02/11/political-correctness-the-postmodern-cult/


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

The only thing that will save this country is a nation wide spiritual awakening.

2 Chronicles 7:14
If my people, which are called by my name, shall humble themselves, and pray, and seek my face, and turn from their wicked ways; then will I hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin, and will heal their land.

Sadly, I don't see it happening.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> All it takes is 3% of the people, as proven before.


One HUGE difference. 
In 1775 the rebels possessed weaponry equal to that of the government.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> One HUGE difference.
> In 1775 the rebels possessed weaponry equal to that of the government.


True, but we now have a higher percentage of the US with combat experience....
Regardless, no reset button is going to fix the corrupt place we cal DC


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> It's not dead. It can't be killed. It is laying dormant and waiting for the 4th branch of government, we the people, to revive it.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.





Egyas said:


> I like this way of thinking!


I like this way of thinking too...until I look around and see the pathetic hordes of things stumbling around looking at their i-phones and searching for safe spaces...

It seriously pains me to say this...but...Snowballs chance in hell...


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> It's not dead. It can't be killed. It is laying dormant and waiting for the 4th branch of government, we the people, to revive it.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


The hairy guy is right except the fact that the majority of our population are a bunch of pussies.


----------

